# broken bolts holding engine to chassis



## ZipFunk (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Guys;

I'm hoping this is the place to get help.
I have a Craftsman 9.5 HP 27"
I noticed the snow blower shaking more than usual
and realized the four bolts holding the engine in place are broken.
(I've uploaded a pic)

Any thoughts?

Can I just use any bolts or is there something I should take into consideration before I try?

There's two broken on one side and one broken on the other

Drew


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Time to pull the engine. I'm not sure if those are studs or bolts.
If bolts then you're going to need some PB Blaster, big vice grip and maybe a torch with MAPP gas.
Now is the time to tackle it.

Since they broke on their own I'd make sure when you go back together with it you use a grade 8 bolt or stud.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Frog pretty much summed it up.
Figure which they are, studs or bolts, and buy the correct hardware. I know it might be overkill, but when fastening down a motor I always use loctite in addition to a washer, lock washer, and lock nut...I like knowing things are held down securely.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like an AYP chassis similar to my Husqvarna. Motor is mounted to a mount plate. The plate is bolted to the chassis with 3 bolts on each side,(see pic). Unbolt those and lift off engine and plate to gain access to bolts. As always best of luck.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ZipFunk said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> I'm hoping this is the place to get help.
> I have a Craftsman 9.5 HP 27"
> ...


Is the motor actually loose on the mounting plate? I just looked at mine, and your photo is showing the ends of the bolts. The heads are under the mounting plate, driven up into the engine mounting holes. Do you have a picture of the other side, where one bolts is still intact? Might be somebody replaced one upside down in the past. I attaching a picture of the mounting parts from a craftsman manual, yours looks similar..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Then there is a chance you can tighten them from underneath. Would likely remove them, clean the threaded holes with brake or carb cleaner, let dry and use some thread locker going back together.


----------

